# Falken Azenis FK453 has Arrived



## Discount Tire (May 9, 2008)

Large Image (1001 x 1001)

*FALKEN AZENIS FK453*
UTQG: 300AA,A (All Sizes)

ULTRA HIGH PERFORMANCE SUMMER RADIAL

The AZENIS FK453 is the latest generation of Falken’s flagship ultra high performance tire’s available in a wide array of diameters, from 17-inch to 
22-inch, along with staggered widths, making this tire versatile, resourceful, dynamic, and powerful. In addition, FK453 features the latest developments 
in noise-absorption technology, and incorporates a high silica compound that presents better dry and wet grip. The multiple nylon-reinforced layers allow 
for better high-speed stability, an important asset based on the driver’s exacting demands. 

Click here for: Sizes, Specs, and Pricing on the Azenis FK453
Additional specs can be found HERE

*TECHNOLOGY*


*Rayon Construction*
Retains the tires profile during some of the most extreme driving conditions helping to improve high speed stability and handling.​

*High Polymer Silica Compound*
Designed and tested to meet the demands of European roads, the new high polymer based compound provides superior traction 
and grip for those seeking ultra high performance needs.​









*MEDIA*

Azenis FK453 Commercial - YouTube

If you are running the Falken Azenis FK453, post your review here along with a picture or two. We, as well as Falken, would love to read them.


----------



## Discount Tire (May 9, 2008)




----------

